# please help. cold start issue with 1991 100 non Q



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

my buddy is having cold start issues in his 100. he tells me that if it's 30deg or colder it doesn't start on it's own. wants to turn over but doesn't. if he warms his garage up for 30minutes it'll start.

things he's tried:
1. new fuel filter
2. new battery
3. alternator is fine and charges battery
4. injectors don't leak
5. he replaced what he thought was the temp sensor. he wasn't sure if it was oil press or knock
6. temp gauge reads normal and he sometimes gets a temp warning light
7. when he is able to start it it runs fine and after it reaches normal operating temp it'll start right up after being shut off.

what i'm going to try and do this weekend is give it a quick scan with vag com if it'll work with it. need to borrow the cable from a friend. if i make it around to his house, i currently live 45minutes from him.

what else can i tel him to check or do?
i thought he might want to run some fuel system cleaner, but he said he would need to be able to start the car and run some gas out of it to have it work properly. but sucking some out would be easier i think. i don't know though.
thanks for any help you guys can offer!


----------



## JVG (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: please help. cold start issue with 1991 100 non Q (ezmacscoobysnk)*

Cold start injector. Should be in the intake manifold (Blue Top), maybe the Thermo-Time switch. Usually in the back of the cylinder head.


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i'll let him know when i stop up there tomorrow. we'll see what we come up with.


----------

